#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Περιβαλλοντικά >  > > >  >  >  Το οδόστρωμα που θα σώσει την πόλη από πλημμύρες.

## seismic

*New Concrete Could Save Lives After Flooding*

This potentially life-saving concrete can suck up 880 gallons of water per minute.

----------

